# NASA "Space Chimp" Pressure couch 1/12 for Atomic City Mercury



## jlwshere (Mar 30, 2007)

I am building my dad an Atomic City 1/12 Mercury and thought I would throw it out there if anyone knows anyone who may have the Chimp Pressure Couch in a CAD drawing that I could purchase and eventually get it "printed" on a 3D printer in 1/12 scale, unless someone already makes this in Resin.

My dad was on the team that trained Ham and Enos for their flights and also present when the couches were loaded in to the capsules so I think this will be the only way to build it for him. There is a paper model of the couch in 1/6 scale that I have looked at scaling down, but I am not a paper builder, and thought something more solid would be more appropriate. 

Thanks for any suggetions!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The link below is of a paper pattern of the chimp pressure couch . This should provide the information you seek. The pattern can be transfered to sheet styrene for something more substantial. Molds for casting can then be produced.

http://jleslie48.com/mercury_ham_monkey/Chimp Couch Instruction V1.pdf


----------



## jlwshere (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks, 

I tried this but I wasn't successful


----------

